# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Swordsmen of Britannia

## L. Braden

From Matt Easton's foreword:
"The sources contained in this supplement and in Swordsmen of the British Empire give those of us who study close combat of these periods a much clearer perspective on how hand-to-hand fighting actually played out in mortal conflict than the dry theory presented in most instructional manuals."

http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?k...+kinsley&type=

----------

